# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Και φέτος το Κύπελλο Ελλάδας στην COSMOTE TV

## nnn

Από την πλατφόρμα της COSMOTE TV θα μεταδοθούν οι αγώνες και της φετινής διοργάνωσησς του Κυπελλου Ελλάδας. Το συνολικό τίμημα που θα καταβληθεί στην διοργανώτρια και στις ομάδες, ανέρχεται στα 1.2 εκατομμύρια ευρώ.

----------

